# TT frame size.



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

If I'm riding a 54cm supersix, would I ride the same size slice?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

noelb said:


> If I'm riding a 54cm supersix, would I ride the same size slice?


No it would not. You would probably ride the 52 or 50cm. I ride a 48cm Super Six and am currently riding a 50cm Slice. I'm just about maxed out on adjustment and would probably be more comfortable on a 47cm Slice. 

You cannot fully insert the seat post all the way down and do bare in mind that you will probably switch to shorter stem. On a more positive note, the bike is very comfortable and very fast as well. With 50mm carbon clinchers, headwinds don't bother me much anymore.


----------



## TriSliceRS (Sep 15, 2012)

CHL said:


> No it would not. You would probably ride the 52 or 50cm. I ride a 48cm Super Six and am currently riding a 50cm Slice.


Isn't that comment the wrong way around? Typically the road bike is a larger size? 

Also, from what I understood, the "Slice" was supposed to be ridden at the same size as your road bike (Cannondale even said this in the geometry table)... Whereas the new "Slice RS" seems to be sized to be ridden one size down.

I normally ride a 60cm cannondale road bike, and was using a Slice 58cm this summer -- it felt too small. But my Slice RS (on order) is a 58 cm and I've been told that it should fit perfect, due to more adjustment capabilities.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Do not rush out to get the 52. It just might be way too small for you. 
This is what I know. Cannondale states that if you ride a 54 in a road bike get a 54 slice. The Cannondale Slice comes with a short top tube (reach) and a tall (stack) bar height. If you are of even proportions or have longer legs and shorter torso, then the Slice would be good for you. If you have a longer torso the you should be looking at such bikes as the Cervelo or Felt. These bikes are called long and low.
I am of the longer legs short torso variety. I did not get the Slice but a Quintana Roo. It has almost the same geo numbers as the 54 Slice and fits perfect. 
I am 5'8" with a 32" inseam. If I was on a 52 Slice I would have to run a super long stem so the bars would not be in my lap.
You need to figure out your body type to realistically determine if the Slice is the right bike for you.


----------

